# 2d Arrays sortieren



## tcppunk (27. Mai 2004)

Muss man irgendwas beim sortieren von 2dimensionalen Arrays beachten? Bekomme einen Haufen Fehlermeldungen bei diesem Programm:

import java.util.*;
public class Test {

  public static void main (String[] args) {
    int x,y=0;
    int test[][] = new int[10][2];

   //verarbeitung
    while(y<2){
    for ( x=0 ;x<10  ;x++  ) {
     test[x][y]=(int)(Math.random()*30);
    }
    y++;
    }

   //Sortierung
    Arrays.sort(test);
   //Ausgabe

   for ( y=0 ;y<2  ;y++  ) {
    for ( x=0 ;x<10  ;x++  ) {
      System.out.println(test[x][y] );
    }
   }
  }
}

(sorry falls es dieses Thema schon gab)


----------



## Franz Degenhardt (27. Mai 2004)

Jo, die Funktion Array.sort(Object[] arg0) erwartet wie man sieht ein eindimensionales Array. 

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.

Grüsse TrueSun


----------



## Snape (28. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von TrueSun _
> *Jo, die Funktion Array.sort(Object[] arg0) erwartet wie man sieht ein eindimensionales Array.
> 
> Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.
> ...



Nicht nur eindimensional, sondern auch noch bestehend aus Objekten - die dann vermutlich ebenso das Interface Comparable implementiert haben müssen.


----------



## tcppunk (29. Mai 2004)

Hmm nagut. Das einfachste wäre wohl, das ich  den Zweidimensionalen in 2 Eindimensionale umwandle und die dann sortiere.


----------



## Trespasser (12. Juli 2004)

Du könntest ja auch aus dem 2d array, immer nur eine zeile(array) übergeben

in c++ gehts einfach bin mir aber jetzt nicht sicher ob das so geht:

Arrays.sort(test [0]);


----------

